# Good luck at the Albuquerque cluster!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And best wishes to Johanna for having plenty of great stewards, no judges breaking ankles or any of the other myriad things she is secretly (or maybe not so secretly) concerned about right now.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope your show is the success you have planned and worked hard for.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you MaizieFrosty - I will be there and I know Johanna will be. If anyone else is coming let me know, I would love to say hello!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> And best wishes to Johanna for having plenty of great stewards, no judges breaking ankles or any of the other myriad things she is secretly (or maybe not so secretly) concerned about right now.


I'm over the moon with the judges they've scored!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good luck, have fun. I hope you and Chinchilla have a great time together.


----------

